# Curing!



## HYDRO333 (Jul 20, 2007)

I was reading the sticky on curing and i saw that there is alot of diffrent types of ways to do this method, so wat way is the best to do for curing like 1 or 2 oz's.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 20, 2007)

Just about half way down on this page, you will see a section titled, "Harvesting & Curing".  This should answer your question plus more


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 20, 2007)

perfect man thanks.


----------

